# Lowrance LMS 350 A Battery Replacement



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

This unit came on a boat I bought last fall. It probably works about 95%, but won't store way points in memory. Anyone here ever open one up to replace the internal battery?

What's involved in opening it up ? I really don't want to break the case trying to get it apart, since it does at least work now.

So any help or direction would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance !

Fish_Heads


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I tried this on a unit , didn;t work, busted it up pretty good. those were great units. p/s where you gonna get a new battery??


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> I tried this on a unit , didn;t work, busted it up pretty good. those were great units. p/s where you gonna get a new battery??


I have a good friend who's an electrical engineer that works in the IT dept at Ford. He does all my electrical circuit board work for me when I need something done. He can find about anything relating to circuit boards. The battery is the least of my problems. He wants *Me * to get it apart first !


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just for kicks call lowrance service ,you might get a nice guy too tell you how .heck its only a call and a shot in the dark.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

I would also check thehulltruth forum - the tech forum has a ton of info. May want to post a question there too.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I wouldn't do it yourself, once the seal is broke it will leak.


----------

